# Grano Bridge



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

When it gets cold, the bridge clears.We had the bridge all to ourselves and the fishing has been good. A lot of small to med.sized walleyes and a bonus 10 lb. pike.

Looking forward to first ice.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Related to Grano Bridge, There's a great little bar on the east side of the bridge at grano, run by a great lady that always has the door open. I have nothing to do with this bar except that its always a nice place to stop for a beer or pop and maybe a burger.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I will have to agree with FH, I too have stopped a few times, and its a good atmosphere.


----------

